# No Critters en Mi Casa



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

:spider:My wife has a big-time critter phobia. Does spraying, periodically, with an insecticide keep them (including scorpions) from roaming throughout my proposed Lake Chapala house? If the answer is yes, does anyone know of a good extermination company in the Lake Chapala area? All we have ever had to deal with, in North Texas, were your average cockroaches and spiders. And, these are enough to put my wife up on a chair 'til I can dispatch them. Spraying would really simplify my life.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It can depend, a lot, on where your home is located and on its age. Older, settled homes in town may have fewer 'critters'. After all, they have been there a long time and the war has been won.
New homes, or those next to vacant lots or woodlands, etc., will always have more 'critters', simply because their environment has been more recently disturbed. Ants and scorpions are particularly territorial and can take ages to 'discourage'.
Many people simply use "Home Defense" and/or 'Repel' in the mop water. Boric acid powder also helps to eliminate insects of all kinds. We've never found it necessary to use a spraying service. Wives, who get up on chairs, frequently forget the other part of that strategy: Jump down on top of the insect!


----------

